# Florida Largemouth Record Fish??



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of this catch . . . ???

Looks to be a mighty large specimen and a river fish too!

Just take a look at the reported lenght of it, impressive!

http://www.riverbassin.com/site/“the-biggest-ocklawaha-river-florida-largemouth-bass-ever-caught”/


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

im not buying the length. they are trying to calculate the length based on that picture and shadows and what not. that can be insanely innacurate. its all about trajectory of the camera angle.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't know if its 38 but thats one big ole hog molly!! Have trouble stuffin that one in the livewell!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Its like the Zapruder film of bass fishing


----------

